# Injured logger in Whatcom county WA



## HorseFaller (Mar 10, 2011)

On Monday March 7th Whatcom county almost lost Max Zender. [story i have heard twice] Is Max was cutting a tree that brushed a tree near causing a limb or top to fall catching Max in the chest punchering or crushing a lung. Max is a gladiator and despite all the odds stacked against him is on his way to a slow recovery.
There will be donations taken at Club 542 in Deming on the 18th starting at 8pm to help Max and his wife through this hard time. Hope to see anyone near here there.


----------

